# Finally got my photos up



## onefastvr6 (Nov 12, 2004)

I finally got my site up and working and I am looking for any feedback on the photos on it. I will be adding a button to rate the photos next week so that they will autmatically get soted by ranking.

http://www.vr6.org/msp/


----------



## Canon Fan (Nov 12, 2004)

WOW absolutely amazing work :shock:  I'm going back to look again :cyclops: Welcome to the site and can't wait to see some more!


----------



## Niki (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi, I've seen your work before too and I love it. Very nice site and the photos are just amazing! Great job.


----------



## onefastvr6 (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks for the kind responses! This forum sure generates responses quickly. I think I will be adding some more photos next week! I'll let you know.


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 12, 2004)

I was just looking at your pictures.  You have some excellent pictures on your site.  I reeeeaaaaalllly like the one with the rosebud heating up the bearing.  Awesome work.


----------



## Quizbiz (Nov 14, 2004)

Amazing site, great photos, what more to say?


----------



## Uselessdreamer1 (Nov 14, 2004)

those are so damn good! awesome job! i hope to get to be that good!


----------



## Alison (Nov 14, 2004)

Great site as well as excellent photos!


----------



## onefastvr6 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks for all the positive response! I will be adding some functionality (maybe I will do it tonight) and I will let you know when it is done!


----------



## mygrain (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Mike...your site is awesome!!! Great pics too!!! Dug the culture section tons!!


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm with the majority, Absolutley amazing! Good work yo! I'm not normally a big fan of Flash driver sites, but this one is a keeper for me! Thanks for sharing! 



Zach


----------



## adiacov (Nov 17, 2004)

Nice site and amazing pictures!! Well done!!
The only thing I would add, but of course is your personal choice, is a description of the pictures. I recognize some landscapes of my country, Argentina, and it would be nice to see a description of it... 
Let us know when new pictures are coming!!


----------



## onefastvr6 (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow, this was quite an ego boost for me!    Thanks again! 

adiacov: I will be adding descriptions. I am already grabbing a description field from the XML file and so it is just a matter of adding it!Where in Argentina are you? I am traveling down in Dec. and I am starting to shoot the south. I will do a week of shooting in San Martin de los Andes and will post here when the shots are up!


----------



## proz (Nov 24, 2004)

great looking site, great photography!


----------

